# GT Chucker



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

K, so im purchasing one off of someone on this forum I believe. It was in an ad. Its a 05 chucker 2.0 DJ'er. So, what i want to know is how good of a bike is it? I'm going to buy it no matter whats said, but im just curious as to how it performs? I'm not comparing it to a P.3 or anything. Just wondering if it does its job. Are aftermarket parts available? Like disc breaks, better suspension, tires, derailers, etc.?
Any opinions would be great. Just non-bias if you can help it. I know theres GT haters out there, just play nice :thumbsup:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

umm....do yourself a huge favor and dont buy it. seriously, theres nothing on that bike that will last more than a week. I would break those parts just doing XC riding. save up for something way better, even a hardrock sport or some bike like that. 

this bike is bad, dont buy it. for agressive riding, its a death trap. save your money.


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

Is it worth it for $250?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Dice said:


> Is it worth it for $250?


depends, what type of riding do you want to do with this bike ? skateparks, street, dirtjumps freeride ?


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> depends, what type of riding do you want to do with this bike ? skateparks, street, dirtjumps freeride ?


Dirt jumps, and a little bit of park. And transportation. What I mean is, for a beginner to MTB, and not huckin' pro jumps or drop off's, is it an ok bike for the price?I highly doubt it will fall apart when i hit a spine or quarter, or a 3-4 foot high dirt jump, and a max of 10 ft long FOR NOW. I dont expect this thing to land back flips or anything. And I do have money to upgrade it if its mandentory. I'm just not lookin to spend $800, and then not even get my moneys worth out of it (not use it to its capability) if you get what I mean. I'll get a better bike as a progress, as with everything, but this is just to see how i like MTB's vs BMX bikes. Ya know? Well thanks for the opinions


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Dice said:


> Dirt jumps, and a little bit of park. And transportation. What I mean is, for a beginner to MTB, and not huckin' pro jumps or drop off's, is it an ok bike for the price?I highly doubt it will fall apart when i hit a spine or quarter, or a 3-4 foot high dirt jump, and a max of 10 ft long FOR NOW. I dont expect this thing to land back flips or anything. And I do have money to upgrade it if its mandentory. I'm just not lookin to spend $800, and then not even get my moneys worth out of it (not use it to its capability) if you get what I mean. I'll get a better bike as a progress, as with everything, but this is just to see how i like MTB's vs BMX bikes. Ya know? Well thanks for the opinions


well, to tell you the truth, it wont handle 3-4 foot high dirtjumps. it might be able to hit some park, but anything other than just looking like a newb and riding in circles in the bowl will break it. you wont be able to get a decient park/DJ mountain bike for under 600 bucks. whare as you can get a semi decient BMX for $250.00 mountain bikes are extremly expencive. if you want to try out someone elses mountain bike then I would reccommend that. not buy something that'll break right when you ride it out of the driveway.

my suggestion, stay away from MTB's unless you have atleast 500 dollars to blow. I think you're better off completly pimping out your BMX rather than buying a mountain bike. because just about every component will be destroyed withen a week.


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

My BMX bike is pimped out. So this thing will really fall apart... How can they get away with selling it for $500?! 
I am stuck in a pickle.


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

Since your not the first one to tell me this, i might back out. I can see myself throwing $250 down the toilet. I feel bad, for me and the seller.:madman: :madmax:


----------



## cubanmasicer (May 30, 2006)

I dunno dude. i ride a 05 chucker 1.0, new cranks, changed to a single gear in the front and new sproket and bashgaurd and i hit some pretty big ****. its done me well with some exeptions. upgrades are a pretty good desission though


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I've been riding skatepark/street on my BMX for 17 years. I bought a Chucker 3.0 as my first park/street mtb and it's held up a lot better than I thought it would. So far I've upgraded the cranks, derailer, and put on a rigid fork. If you can't afford a whole lot the Chucker 2.0 sounds like it would be a good starting point. Just be aware some upgrades may be quickly needed if riden hard.

You could also see if your local shop can get last years KHS DJ-100. Seems to have a slightly better spec. Koslow Cycle has one going for $375 right now.


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/KHS-DJ-100-Dirt...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
Hmmm. Thanks for the info!:thumbsup:


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

on teh KHS DJ100- on ebay there is one that is complete minus fork and wheels for 159.

Good luck

Matt


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

How much are good fork's and wheels?
also, good oyu link me? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

I'd listen to todd_freeride if I were you. No sense in spending 250 on a bike that wouldn't even last a week of aggressive riding. And even if you'll just upgrade parts on it, you have no idea how much money you're gonna be shelling out for upgrades. A decent fork from ebay alone would cost you around 120-250. I was lucky enough to get a Marz DJ for 110. Then the cranks... BB... then the wheels... 

Might as well save 50 more & get an STP frame or get an azonic steelhead frame. Build up through the year - it's the same as upgrading the chucker you're looking at.


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

Well right now I am bidding on a 05 RM flow complete. It's at $202 but im sure someone will outbid me within the next 5-6 days. If that happens, I might buy this rig...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7247381031&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:PIC&rd=1
Or this...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7247719108&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

But as of right now, this is what im bidding on
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7247805470&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT&rd=1

Any advice on these bikes would be great. Which one would be the best to go with, and which one would be the last. How good the qaulity of them are, ETC. Thanks.


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

So what do you think of those bikes?


----------



## chucker1221 (Feb 7, 2006)

*dont get it trust*

i have the 06 model and it keeps breaking. ihad it for about 3-4 monthes and the brakes broke once and snaped my spindel. i geusse it handels pretty well and its comforitable jumping it just dont get it


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

Hows the KHS DJ 100 ? Compared to the chucker... A better investment?


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

K, so hows the chucker 1.0 VS the 2.0 and the KHS DJ 100? Which one is the better bike?


----------



## cubanmasicer (May 30, 2006)

i ride the 1.0 with new cranks and bash gaurd. as i said i changed it to a single gear and its holding up. just remember upgrades are gonna be a must pretty quick. i spent 50 bucks on my sprocket and back gaurd the second day. then i ripped off the front gear beacuse its not neccesarry. i thinks its pretty sik now. i like it.


----------



## Navtrtl (May 17, 2006)

I have an '05 Ruckus 3.0 and love it. I haven't needed to do any upgrades as of yet. The components are somewhat entry level, but if you don't have enough money for the really well equipped bikes, then you will have to settle for entry level. Sometimes you just have to start somewhere, even if it means upgrading over time. It's kind of like putting the bike you really want on lay-away, except you get to ride it while you collect the parts you need.. 

I bought my Ruckus 3.0 because I couldn't afford anything better. I'm happy with that. I know that parts can fail, and I will upgrade them to the best I can afford when that happens. I have seen some very expensive, top of the line parts fail. It happens. If you want to try MTB's without commiting a ton of money right away, get the Chucker. At leasy you won't be waisting $800 on a well equipped bike only to find it isn't something you want to do. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

Alright, thanks for your opinions. And you all have a good point. But my question still remains unanswered :madman: . If you can answer it, i can decide which bike I want. 
Thanks!


----------



## lux (Feb 10, 2004)

Dice said:


> What I mean is, for a beginner to MTB, and not huckin' pro jumps or drop off's, is it an ok bike for the price?


The frame's stout. You _will_ need to replace parts as you progress.

A buddy of mine had one for a while. Actually a decent little bike. I was suprised at how well it held up. But, he never really rode it hard and I imagine if he did, he'd start seeing flat spots, bent cranks, busted pedals, etc...

Sounds like you might not know how to wrench on bikes. If not -- as soon as you get it, take that thing to an ace mechanic and have it thouroughly gone over. Cheap parts, especially wheels, that are poorly adjusted don't have a chance in hell.

And remember -- drops to flat are the suXXor.


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

Dice said:


> K, so hows the chucker 1.0 VS the 2.0 and the KHS DJ 100? Which one is the better bike?
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Which Bike???*



Dice said:


> Alright, thanks for your opinions. And you all have a good point. But my question still remains unanswered :madman: . If you can answer it, i can decide which bike I want.
> Thanks!


Something else to consider is size, as many girls have said Size matters. The RM your looking at, and the KHS are not the same size. The DJ100 only comes in 15", the RM was 16.5 I think, if your short like me you may want to take that into consideration when picking your frame.

If your under 5'8", and don't have really long arms, be very aware of the frame you ride. You can ride amost anything, but riding a bike thats to large or way to small can limt your progression.

Thats why I ride a 20" now for for urban street, and DJ. I keep the big wheels on the trail.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Dice said:


> So what do you think of those bikes?


The P-street isnt going to go for cheap, most likely in the 600-800 dollar range, and the RM flow is probably going to sell for a lot as well. so I'd just get the KHS. basically every part on the KHS is a lot better than the GT bikes, bolth of them. I've ridden a KHS DJ for park riding, they rock for park. and hey, if you dont like the suspension fork, they also do great with rigid forks. its got cr-mo cranks, might possibly even be a euro BB and you could throw some BMX cranks on there. the KHS is amazing choice, and you're lucky I dont have 300 bucks right now, because that little KHS would be mine :thumbsup:


----------



## japollner (May 8, 2006)

Keep going on the Flow!!

Just got mine and I love it! (though its set up more for dh/freeriding)
05 RM Flow - 16.5
04 DJ3
Hayes HFX 9 levers and brakes
8 inch rotor in front, 6 in front
Deore shifters
XT rear derailer
Deore front
Race Face evolve dh cranks
Titec EL Norte 2 bars, stem, and seatpost
FSA Pig DH Pro Headset
Alex DX32 wheels with Shimano hubs
Maxxis Mobster tires 2.7 up front, 2.5 in rear

picked it up built but never ridden for $1000.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

ok, i don't know much about the GT chucker, but from what i can tell you they aren't good HOWEVER they aren't THAT bad either. it will get the job done. it will let you know if you really wanna take riding seriously or not. it will handle the jumps and stuff you've mentioned forsure. its just a matter of time though till inexpensive parts start breaking. i say get the cheap bike. ride it. break it. fix it. and then ride it some more. if you are doing mostly smooth landings it should hold up fine, but when you start doing drops to flats and jumps without tranny's then it starts showing signs of abuse. 

i say get it... it won't be that bad, but remember when/if it breaks that it didn't cost you too much.


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

K, im gunna see how the flow bidding works out, and I'll let you guys know. If I lose the bis, I'll get the KHS. Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i rode a costco bike for a long time i did dh dj and a lil urban and amazingly it has held up after everything i threw at it i eventually upgraded it jus to be safe but i think a gt might be better then ridin a costco bike so i would say go for it


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Costco bikes are made of steel and are welded to all hell, so usually the frames hold up nicely. They are usually built for people who don't now squat about bikes and that don't maintain bikes properly, so they are built with durability in mind, so that nobody returns them.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

My friend got a Chucker 1.0 about a month ago and I've done some DJ on it and the frame feels really solid and smooth on the landings. Its got crappy components so I would go for something else.


----------

